# Help needed with Alpine 7902 + more



## Agent13 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello eveyone! New member here.

I'm in the process of purchasing an '86 IROC-Z from the original owner. I've been after this car for awhile and they have finally decided to sell. The car is low mileage and very well preserved. The original owner ordered the car from the factory with radio delete and had their own system installed upon delivery. 

I haven't taken delivery yet since the car has been sitting for years and is buried in their garage... 

From the brief overlook i did last week I noticed that it originally had the Alpine 7902 HU and 3311 EQ in the dash. It currently has some early 2000s Alpine HU and the EQ is disconnected. Looking at the paperwork they have given me it either has a Soundstream D100 or D200 amp somewhere in there. It also has speakers installed behind the door panel and tweeters installed in the door lock bezel, but I am unsure of what type they are. I believe that they are the only speakers in the whole car...

Currently I have the original Alpine 7902 HU with me and have powered it up on a bench. Everything seems to function except for a few light bulbs and the CD player. When I insert a CD it will accept it and immediately return it. Does anyone familiar with these units know where I can start looking for the problem?

I am highly interested in fully restoring this old school system and appreciate any help.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

You'll need a new cd lense for reading cd. Avg price is you can find one is about $80-$100 + labour.


----------

